# Portion Sizes



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't really find a clear answer on this. I'm not getting my hedgie until the 13th of December, but I want to be as ready as possible, so I have a few questions that I'm confused about.

How much kibble should I give every day? I'm mixing a couple types, and I know about counting the kibble at night, but how much to begin with?

In terms of baby food. How should I feed it to him? And again, how much? And how often? Also, what brands are recommended?

Anything else I didn't ask but you feel the need to mention is appreciated as well. I want to be as ready as I can be.

If this helps: The kibble I'm using is Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and Solid Gold Lamb and Brown Rice and Pearled Barley


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi!

Your best bet, especially since he's a growing baby, would be to free feed. Make sure the food dish would never get empty, but not have so many leftovers that it would be wasteful. It may be hard to determine at first-- some hedgies, I've heard, are nervous when they come home and may not eat too much at first. Also, I'm sure your baby will go through different spurts at different times. I think a safe call would be 15-20 of each kibble for now, but that was a guess. I'm horrible and don't count my kibble, but that's bc my girl eats pretty much anything in pretty good amounts. 

As far as baby food, I only fed it to my girl once to see if she's interested in it. I put it in a "just a pinch" measuring spoon that came with my teaspoon, tablespoon, etc measuring spoons, and let her lick out of it (it is a harder plastic spoon). I was under the impression it's more for a treat or an emergency syringe just to have something in their bellies (assuming you'd have a vet appointment the next day.) With all that being said, if you would like to make it a weekly or so treat, make sure to freeze it! It goes bad relatively quickly after you open the jar







(2-3 days.)

Lastly, remember when it comes to insects that freeze dried could be impacting when given too many. Just figured this was a little extra tidbit of info that may be helpful when you begin to try introducing bugs to your new hedgie's diet!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

You should start with what the breeder is feeding. About 50 pieces to start. Then, gradually switch to one of the foods you chose. Then after that, you can gradually blend the other one in.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

While I was feeding only kibble, both of my babies would eat over 100 pieces of kibble a night. I would start with 150 pieces and lower or increase as needed. Some definitely will eat less but I would rather over feed for a week than under feed at any point. 

I would avoid baby food for the first couple of weeks because you don't want to upset his tummy. When you do feed it you can start by offering him a spoonful at night.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

That would be a question I'd ask the breeder. You need to feed the same food as the breeder/former owner for at least the first month. After about a week, when you establish that he's eating, then start adding a small amount of one (only) new food, then checking for about a week and if there are no tummy upsets, poop problems, then add a little more. 
Then in a few weeks, add the second food a little at a time and observe. By that time you may be out of the breeder's food.
Be warned, some hedgies won't eat the Green Pea & Duck. Mine eats around it.
Every time you add a new food, it should be the only thing that has changed so you can quickly determine if it's the problem.
Make sure you feed new fresh food daily. 
They often are very picky and won't eat anything new the first time. 
Some hedgies are picky about not eating crumbs or the kibble size.
They are quilly toddlers.


----------

